# More atheris



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Well after yesterdays jaunt to Stoke the snakes were chilled so I got some nice images tonight


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Really pretty snakes and lovely camera work

is the yellow one female?


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

These snakes are easily the best looking snakes out there.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

GT2540 said:


> Really pretty snakes and lovely camera work
> 
> is the yellow one female?


In this case its a male however both sexes are variable in colour


----------



## n3crophile (Dec 14, 2009)

mind. blown.


----------



## LadyDay (Dec 8, 2012)

This is, no doubt, the most adorable species of snakes in the world! They're like little baby fairytale dragons :flrt:


----------



## Jstephen (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow, looks a mean dude! Lol


----------

